# Cigar Factory - New Orleans Tres Hermanos Torpedo Cigar Review - A Good Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked 2(Numero Dos) a night for 3 nights in New Orleans , The flavor was bold but one dimensional...which would seem like a problem but that one d...

Read the full review here: Cigar Factory - New Orleans Tres Hermanos Torpedo Cigar Review - A Good Cigar


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

These are GREAT with about 9 months or so age on them.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought some in NOLA in July '10. Still in the humi. The ones I have tried are very 1 deminsional. Remind me of the Torano single Region. Not bad but not that great. I wont but them again, to many better sticks out there.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Not to sound like a homer, but I like these sticks a lot. Everyone has their own taste and develops their palate differently. That's why they make chocolate, vanilla and strawberry. Lucky for me, I like Neopolitan!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

WhoDat said:


> Not to sound like a homer, but I like these sticks a lot.


You aint the only one!!


----------

